

Gardens as crypto-water-computers - ricardobeat
http://pruned.blogspot.com/2012/01/gardens-as-crypto-water-computers.html

======
ColinWright
Reminds me of the hydraulic model of the economy, the MONIAC "computer".

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4438081>

I assume this was the inspiration for "The Glooper" in Terry Pratchet's book
"Making Money"

~~~
ricardobeat
The color diagram in the article is of the MONIAC.

------
StavrosK
Why are all the quotes the same one?

~~~
ricardobeat
Good catch. They are not really the same, just different authors describing
the same thing.

~~~
bigtones
Actually it's the author using some poetic license in trying to make a
connection between the different examples he gives. Rube Goldberg lived and
died long after the texts he references were written.

